# ssh warnings

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

```

igor@SkyLiteLinux ~ $ ssh -X skylite@X.X.X.X

skylite@X.X.X.X's password: 

Warning: untrusted X11 forwarding setup failed: xauth key data not generated

Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding.

Last login: Tue Jun 11 11:46:56 2013

[skylite@localhost ~]$ 

```

After getting a suggestions to run "ssh -X" by nxclient I did just that and this is what I got.

Does this something I should be worry about?

I'm trying to connect from Gentoo VM to Fedora 18 install.

Thank you.

----------

## Voltago

You can use the '-Y' option instead of '-X' to enable trusted forwarding.

----------

